# stubborn :(



## ayu (Sep 24, 2011)

i don't why she's doing this but ayu would always always, play and sleep in her poo poo tray!!!she has a perfectly comfortable bed inside her playpen ( i still keep her there because she's still don't know where to do her business outside her playpen) 
as far as i remember she loves her bed, and her playpen is very big it fits her bed and her poo poo tray and is still spacious...
i never met a dog who would be willing to sleep wherein she could smell her pee and poo  i have three golden retrievers (and i was the one who took care of them) back home and when they were a puppy and still not potty trained they HATE playing or sleeping on the area where they do their business :| why is ayu like this?
last week she was ok, she sleeps and play where she's suppose to play, she's even doing her business in her poopoo tray now she's been having accidents, she's making the rest of her playpen her restroom and keeps her poopootray her bed (if only i had her nose, i swear i could smell her pee and poop form the tray!):| why oh why!!???


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Are you removing the poo and pee right away? Perhaps the tray is next to her bed?
She probably doesn't know the difference. How old is she now?


----------



## ayu (Sep 24, 2011)

Cosy said:


> Are you removing the poo and pee right away? Perhaps the tray is next to her bed?
> She probably doesn't know the difference. How old is she now?



hello!there!
it's not really right next to her bed it's almost 1feet away from her bed..
she's about 7 weeks old (adopted)
last week she was perfect!!she would just go near her tray when she's about to do her business no accident inside her play pen


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

She just doesn't know that that's where you want her to go yet and is getting too much freedom. :thumbsup:

What about crate training her?

Have you seen some of jmm's tips for potty training in this stickied thread? http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/54-maltese-training/92623-potty-training-tips-jmm.html

I think you'll find them helpful.


----------



## ayu (Sep 24, 2011)

Aarianne said:


> She just doesn't know that that's where you want her to go yet and is getting too much freedom. :thumbsup:
> 
> What about crate training her?
> 
> ...


thank you!!that was very helpful  i do wait for her to do her business before i let her go wander around our house...but sometimes she will cry and i can't help it so i will let her out :|


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Don't worry she is still very young and just needs more time . I remember when my dog was 7 weeks she would pee and poop on every carpet or blanket that was on the ground. 

Don't worry she will learn.She is just mixing them up. Mine is 3 years old now and always goes on the pee pad but i remember as a young puppy she would rip the pad apart into pieces. 
I think just give it some time.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Ooh, a pup that young should be confined to a pen and not expected to know where to go. When she's out be sure to watch her as they can scavenge and swallow things that can hurt them. Give her some time. About three months is a good time to crate train.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Cosy said:


> Ooh, a pup that young should be confined to a pen and not expected to know where to go. When she's out be sure to watch her as they can scavenge and swallow things that can hurt them. Give her some time. About three months is a good time to crate train.


I think the original poster has the dog confined in a large playpen (baby gate) and has the pee pad on one side and the bed on the other side all enclosed in this baby gate. That's the way I understood it from her message. A puppy of 7 weeks is still very young and will learn given some time.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh I do agree, the baby at 7 weeks, is still so young and can't be compared to your previously may have been older when you got them. She will get it, she just is so very young right now.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

When I first got Misto and I would throw toys around the house for her to chase she would always bring them over to her pee pad and sit with them there-- probably because it felt like her territory. I would just take the toy away and bring it over to her bed, and after month or so she got the message.

Maybe you could give her lots of praise when she decides to sit/lay down in her bed, and place her in the bed from the pad when she is in the wrong spot. That would be my instinct... she'll probably evolve past it though!


----------

